# Hello from Denmark



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought I would introduce myself, signed up a while ago but haven´t been very active in here 

I am a 42 year old woman who breeds mice, most of my mice come from Germany and Netherlands and some of the colours I breed are tricolor (trying to get them in blue, but it takes some time) extreme black, tans in different colours and different blue ones 

I also have 3 dogs of the breed called a Basenji and I have european pygmymice.

My homepage is not updated with the mice, but take a look anyway 

Sincerely
Tina


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Read your dog post first, so now I know what breed they are. : D I'd love to see pictures of your mice as well!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi chatsworth! Bassy, Sweety and Beauty are lovely dogs!  Can't wait to see some mousie pics!

Edit: Found your mouse pics!  It was a bit hard navigating your website because I don't have your language. You have some love mice.


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello from the US. :mrgreen:


----------

